# Newbie needs help! Please! Antique parlor stove installation



## McCree (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello!  I recently purchased a Florence 153 Hot Blast Air Tight parlor stove.  My original intent was to detail the stove, it's in good shape already, and have it as a decorative piece in our great room.  Since then I've decided I would like to make it functional.  I have a gas log fireplace in the room but it's just not the same as a wood stove.  I grew up with a wood stove and would like to be able to use this stove ocassionally.  Anyway, I need some advice as far as installing it.  I plan to put it the corner of the room.  The floors are 3/4" hardwood and the walls are drywall, one wall has a large picture window in it.  The ceiling is vaulted with tongue and groove wood for the finish.  I would like to run the chimney straight up and through the roof.  Here are a few of my questions up to this point. 

1) What should I use for a hearth?  Can I use a stove board of some sort or is masonry recommended or something else?
2) How far away from the walls do i need to stay?  Can i put something on the walls to allow the stove to sit closer to the wall?
3) What do you recommend for a chimney pipe?
4) What do I need to do to safetly penetrate the roof?  Without leaks?
5) How far past the roof does the chimney need to go?  The roof is a 12/12 pitch and is close to 30' to the peak.  The stove will be in the corner of the room, away from the peak.  

That should be enough to get me started.  I appreciate all the help I can get.  

Thanks,
Clayton


----------



## begreen (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome, the best thing might be to pick up a good, approved hearth pad. That will cover you. Because this is an undocumented stove it will need to have 36" clearances all the way around unless a full, nfpa 211 wall shield built on the corner walls. 

If the flue pipe went straight up, putting it in the corner of the room is going to necessitate a tall exterior flue with 12/12 pitched roof. The top of the flue needs to be 10 ft away from the nearest structure which is the roof. That means at least 10 ft of exterior pipe with a double brace. That may look awkward, like a silver rocket. The closer the stove is to the center of the roof the better here, but 30 ft is a very high ceiling, so double wall connector pipe is advised if the interior portion is going to exceed 10 ft.


----------

